

Why English Eggs Are Way Different From American Ones - arch_stanton
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/29/english-eggs-vs-american-eggs_n_5403941.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular

======
dodders
2 nations, separated by a common egg.

